# Bom Natal e Feliz Ano Novo



## ACalado (19 Dez 2007 às 17:52)

desejo um Bom Natal a toda esta comunidade e um óptimo 2008  




http://greetings.icq.com/greetings/cards/2120/


----------



## Santos (19 Dez 2007 às 18:49)

*Re: Bom Natal*

Votos de um Feliz Natal e um Excelente 2008 para todos os membros deste fórum, respectivas famílias e amigos


----------



## Luis França (19 Dez 2007 às 19:30)

*Re: Bom Natal*

Votos de um Natal Feliz e um Bom Ano de 2008 para todos os membros e visitantes do Meteopt.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Dez 2007 às 19:35)

*Re: Bom Natal*

Para todos os membros do meteopt, desejo um Santo Natal e um Próspero Ano Novo. E que o menino Jesus ou o Pai Natal nos traga muita neve neste inverno


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2007 às 00:11)

*Re: Bom Natal*

Feliz Natal. Feliz Natal. Muitos presentes e muita comidinha na mesa.  Feliz Natal para o povo do nosso Portugal. Menos para a TMN que só me chateia com sms para subscrever os serviços deles. Não devem ter mais nada pra fazer


----------



## Vince (21 Dez 2007 às 17:47)

Feliz Natal e próspero ano de 2008 para todos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2007 às 19:32)

Desejo a todos os membros um Feliz Natal com muitas prendas no sapatinho, e um ano de 2008 cheios de saúde, dinheiro, paz e alegria e claro com muitos eventos para que esta comunidade chegue aos 1000 membros em 2008 e a minha prenda seria nevar em Olhão em 2008, oh pai natal faz lá esse favor

Feliz Natal e um óptimo 2008 a todos!!


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Dez 2007 às 21:21)

Desde a Cidade Berço, desejo a todos um Santo Natal 
e um Excelente Ano 2008;

Votos extensivos, aos familiares e amigos deste Digníssimo Fórum.


Um abraço.


----------



## RMira (22 Dez 2007 às 09:14)

A todos os membros, visitantes, amigos e familiares desta maravilhosa casa um Santo e Feliz Natal e um excelente 2008 são os votos do núcleo de Setúbal (cidade do Rio Azul) do meteopt!


----------



## jpmartins (22 Dez 2007 às 10:03)

Feliz natal e um ano novo cheio de 
Pelo menos vamos estar todos a torcer pelo mesmo


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2007 às 14:02)

A todos os membros e visitantes desejo um felicissimo natal com muitas prendas, com excelentes dados meteorologicos e especialmente com muita neve e acumulação de gelo (principalmente no dia de natal), e um próspero ano novo!


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2007 às 14:28)

Votos de um Bom Natal e um próspero Ano Novo a todos os membros deste Fórum  

E uma palavra a todos os visitantes: Registem-se a participem em 2008!!


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2007 às 14:41)

Boas Festas para todos os membros e visitantes do MeteoPT


----------



## jPdF (22 Dez 2007 às 15:13)

BOM NATAL PARA TODAS AS PESSOAS QUE NOS ACOMPANHAM DESDE VISITANTES A MEMBROS 
FELIZ 2008


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Dez 2007 às 15:33)

BOAS FESTAS


ABRAÇOS


----------



## Rog (22 Dez 2007 às 23:21)

Votos também para todos de um santo e Feliz Natal, e um exelente ano novo


----------



## João Soares (22 Dez 2007 às 23:39)

Desejo-vos um optimo Natal e Bom Ano 2008
Que vos traga muitas felicidades muito branquinhas e frias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Dez 2007 às 00:45)

Para todos desejo um feliz e óptimo Natal, um Ano Novo com um Inverno muito frio e branco e um Verão tórrido.
Que o novo ano seja repleto de bons eventos meteorológicos.


----------



## Brigantia (23 Dez 2007 às 03:57)

Votos de um óptimo Natal e um grande 2008.


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2007 às 10:21)

Olá,
Na sexta-feira o MeteoPT enviou por email uma mensagem de Boas Festas para todos os utilizadores do Forum.

Alguns não receberam e ficaram intrigados porque é que uns receberam e outros não. 

Obviamente que mandámos para todos, quem não recebeu pode ser por várias razões. Ou porque não tem o email actualizado na conta do Forum ou porque a mensagem foi para o Spam/Junk do Servidor de Email. Isso por vezes acontece, em especial no Hotmail. Para corrigiram tem que ver na pasta de Spam e definir a mensagem do MeteoPT como genuina/segura.

Continuação de Boas Festas


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2007 às 12:52)

Um Bom Natal para todos 

Ainda passo aqui antes do ano novo


----------



## Nuno (23 Dez 2007 às 15:27)

Bom Natal e Feliz ano Novo para todos


----------



## hurricane (23 Dez 2007 às 16:35)

Bem como já não venho cá mais antes do Natal.
Desejo um Feliz Natal para todos, com muitas prendas e felicidades!!!


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (23 Dez 2007 às 17:06)

Eu desejo um Feliz Natal e Bom Ano Novo para toda a comunidade do Meteopt e tambem para todos os visitantes que por cá passam todos os dias!

Que seja um Natal frio, nevoso e com muitas prendas!


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2007 às 18:32)

Um Feliz Natal para todos, e que São Pedro nos traga um 2008 cheio de surpresas meteorológicas!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2007 às 18:50)

Boas festividades  Feliz Natal e Bom Ano de 2008 para todos...ah e claro comprem muito sal e uma pá


----------



## Iceberg (23 Dez 2007 às 21:36)

Meus caros Amigos, um Natal muito feliz junto das vossas famílias e um Ano Novo 2008 com muita saúde, felicidade e sucesso a nível pessoal e profissional.

Para o MeteoPT votos de um 2008 em crescimento, quer a nível de membros, quer a nível de participações.

Que o próximo ano targa muitos e variados eventos meteorológicos capazes de despertar a nossa atenção e interesse.

BOAS FESTAS para todos !


----------



## Luis França (23 Dez 2007 às 23:43)

Sem esquecer um Bom Ano de 2008 a todos os níveis, em especial, à meteorologia a curto prazo. Em tempo real!


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2007 às 00:06)

Caros membros e visitantes do MeteoPT:

Um feliz Natal para todos! Que não apenas nesta época mas em toda a vossa vida, os vossos sonhos se tornem a vossa realidade!
Que 2008 seja um ano de grandes alegrias. E meteorologicamente que seja um ano cheio de surpresas e cheio de fenómenos que nos façam subir a adrenalina. Mas acima de tudo que todos possam beneficiar de grandes dádivas climatéricas da mãe natureza!

Todos nós somos únicos... todos nós temos os nossos desejos... Que tenhamos hoje e sempre a força de sermos felizes.

Forte abraço e boas festas!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2007 às 00:27)

Olá
Aproveito para desejar a todos um Santo Natal e votos de um Feliz Ano de 2008.
Em Janeiro volto a colaborar aqui no Fórum com regularidade.
Bem haja.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2007 às 01:53)

Porque o Natal é muito mais que o dar superfulo... 
Saibamos viver a sua essencia junto da nossa familia e amigos...

A todos um Santo e Feliz Natal...
Talvez alguns ainda tenhm direito a presentes extra vindos do céu... 

E quanto a 2008... Que por bons motivo, este forum seja um corrupio de mensagens e boas fotografias...


Um grande abraço a todos


----------



## Kraliv (24 Dez 2007 às 04:40)

Feliz Natal​


----------



## GranNevada (24 Dez 2007 às 11:18)

FELIZ NATAL


----------



## filipept (24 Dez 2007 às 12:21)

Feliz Natal para todos aqui do forum.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Dez 2007 às 12:28)

Um Feliz Natal e um Optimo 2008 para todos os amigos e colegas aqui do forum Meteopt. Que 2008 nos traga muita neve


----------



## Santos (24 Dez 2007 às 15:49)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iErtzVYUdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Renato (24 Dez 2007 às 17:43)

Um grande bem haja a todos os que fazem este forum "mexer", votos de um Santo Natal e um 2008 cheio de alegria e prosperidade.


----------



## TaviraMan (24 Dez 2007 às 19:24)

Desejo-vos um Feliz Natal e um Bom Ano Novo cheio de paz, alegria, amor e sobretudo saúde


----------



## mocha (28 Dez 2007 às 09:23)

ainda venho a tempo de desejar um bom ano de 2008, para todos
beijinhos e abraços


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2007 às 13:14)

bem meus amigos está na hora de desejar um bom ano com muita saude,alegria e neve  a todos. dentro de uma horita irei retirar-me do fórum pois irei passar o ultimo dia do ano na serra da estrela com a maquina em punho  so voltarei no dia 3. deixo a webcam ligada para poderem seguir o eventual episódio de neve visto que não estou por cá.
abraços e bom 2008


----------

